# Beer?



## Garbz (Aug 8, 2007)

Ok inspired by all the beer threads here I thought I'd make my own. Beer that is not a photograph. It was good very good. I poured it and just then the light of the lord came out. As I threw the bottle away I knew I had to take a photo so I ran and assembled my crap. Got the camera back up snap. Look at the LCD pretty average photo:







Now I thought I could do better and went to pickup the glass to align it differently and for whatever reason the beer disappeared. I couldn't take a photo of an empty glass so I thought dammit, great opportunity missed. Felt strangely refreshed though


----------



## subimatt (Aug 8, 2007)

I like the color and the simplicity of the picture. Makes me thirsty!


----------



## hawee99 (Aug 8, 2007)

i actually like it.  clear, crisp, refreshing.


----------



## lifeafter2am (Aug 8, 2007)

Mmmmmmmmmmm.....beeeeer!!!  

Nice and simple, good shot!


----------



## ClarkKent (Aug 8, 2007)

lifeafter2am said:


> Mmmmmmmmmmm.....beeeeer!!!



Yup


----------



## hawee99 (Aug 8, 2007)

Hey sorry to rock another pic on your thread, but I thought of another simple beer and a simple shot


----------



## hawee99 (Aug 8, 2007)

Garbz said:


> Now I thought I could do better and went to pickup the glass to align it differently and for whatever reason the beer disappeared. I couldn't take a photo of an empty glass so I thought dammit, great opportunity missed. Felt strangely refreshed though





hahahaha fill it up!!


----------



## LaFoto (Aug 8, 2007)

Garbz said:


> ... for whatever reason the beer disappeared. ...


 
It *did* :shock: !?!?!?

Oh dear!
Oh-dear-oh-dear!

The beer disappeared! Tsk-tsk-tsk.

But BEFORE, the "light of the lord" did magic things to your beer, made it shine in its best colour, made the handle of the glass sparkle, nice! All I am missing is a bit of fog on the glass (or dew or whatever you call it).


----------



## Seefutlung (Aug 9, 2007)

what make of beer was that ... which suddenly disappeared?


----------



## Garbz (Aug 9, 2007)

James Boags Premium. Best Australian beer there is, which as a European I admit doesn't say much. LaFoto it's cold at the moment since we're in winter so the glass doesn't fog up but rest assured I'll try THAT photo in 5 months 

Guess it just goes to show how sometimes a nice photo can be made with no planning what so ever. It may not have a creative angle (which it could have had I not been very very thirsty) but sometimes the most magical lighting simply appears and you don't even need to leave your house.


----------



## Iron Flatline (Aug 9, 2007)

hawee99 said:


> Hey sorry to rock another pic on your thread, but I thought of another simple beer and a simple shot


You sure that's beer?


----------



## Seefutlung (Aug 9, 2007)

Iron Flatline said:


> You sure that's beer?



lol... the last process in American beer is when they run it through a horse.


----------



## hawee99 (Aug 9, 2007)

Iron Flatline said:


> You sure that's beer?





Seefutlung said:


> lol... the last process in American beer is when they run it through a horse.



hahahahahhahahahahaha touche!    Garbz' looks way better, bet hey, I wasn't drinkin it, this guy was!






In my defense, Colorado has some of the best micro brews ever :thumbup:


----------



## Seefutlung (Aug 9, 2007)

lol ... I didn't want to muddy up the waters (so to speak) with diluting my broad brush statement, with an exclusion on micro brews ... I put micro brews in a different category. (and your partner there with the twin sets of upper teeth)


----------



## deanimator (Aug 9, 2007)

Yup Garbz...you´ve uncovered one of the old shooter´s best kept secrets there...the Photographer´s O_ther_ Tripod...I use them all the time...stable and taste great (as long as they don´t contain American or Australian beers that is)

Fire away...and c´mon guys, let´s see yer best beer shots. Post 'em here...


----------



## Garbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I agree. We should move this thread to the themes forum and post BEER!


----------



## Seefutlung (Aug 10, 2007)

my best beer shot


----------



## hawee99 (Aug 10, 2007)

well no crisp clear bubbles here and again me caught red handed with cheap beer, but it was Christmas Day, only gas staions here open


----------



## HollandHusker (Aug 10, 2007)

Born in Holland, Raised at my place


----------



## Iron Flatline (Aug 10, 2007)

hawee99 said:


> well no crisp clear bubbles here and again me caught red handed with cheap beer, but it was Christmas Day, only gas staions here open


Holy crap, you're actually somewhat handsome in this shot - or at least sort of palatable :er: . Make this your avatar. It's much better than the current one.


----------



## deanimator (Aug 10, 2007)

Nice to see the tourists getting a bit of culture in Berlin

http://www.spiegel.de/international/germany/0,1518,498484,00.html

...@ Iron Flatline...you´ll have to ask your friends to calm down a bit


----------



## marinaw (Aug 11, 2007)

I'm about as far from being a beer fan as you can get, but I love the photo!  The lighting, the color, the reflection, the bubbles, the foam, the glass, and the simplicity of the background all come together beautifully.


----------



## aras (Aug 12, 2007)

Garbz said:


> Ok inspired by all the beer threads here I thought I'd make my own. Beer that is not a photograph. It was good very good. I poured it and just then the light of the lord came out. As I threw the bottle away I knew I had to take a photo so I ran and assembled my crap. Got the camera back up snap. Look at the LCD pretty average photo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Hey Garbz,

that's a great picture.

Can you tell me a bit about the camera you used and your settings?  The lighting is magical


----------



## Garbz (Aug 12, 2007)

Camera and settings were immaterial. This photo was made just by the lighting and could have been done with a P&S, albeit with less background blur. Equipment: D200, 105mm macro from across the room (it was the lens mounted at the time and I couldn't care about changing it). ISO100 f/3 1/125th.

Beer on the kitchen bench. The 4:17pm lighting coming through a door at around 30deg left of right behind the glass. That was the secret


----------



## hawee99 (Aug 13, 2007)

Iron Flatline said:


> Holy crap, you're actually somewhat handsome in this shot - or at least sort of palatable :er: . Make this your avatar. It's much better than the current one.




whoa! sort of palatable!? Careful or I will light this place up with self portraits! :lmao:


----------



## Garbz (Aug 13, 2007)

Just blame that comment on bad photography not representing reality


----------



## hawee99 (Aug 13, 2007)

ha yea totally, I think I look tough in my avatar anyhow hahahahaha


----------

